# Bringing a dog in



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. We finally made it. The Italian courts approved my wife's request for citizenship and we will be arriving Mar. 2. We're bringing our dog with us and as we've traveled with him internationally I'm comfortable with the administrative process. What I'd like to know about is the actual process when we arrive in Rome. He's flying as baggage, so do we pick him up in baggage claim? How diificult is customs? Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

panama rick said:


> Hi everyone. We finally made it. The Italian courts approved my wife's request for citizenship and we will be arriving Mar. 2. We're bringing our dog with us and as we've traveled with him internationally I'm comfortable with the administrative process. What I'd like to know about is the actual process when we arrive in Rome. He's flying as baggage, so do we pick him up in baggage claim? How diificult is customs? Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


 we flew our dogs in to rome all i can say you will need lots of patitiance to get the out of customs to many jobswoths


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> we flew our dogs in to rome all i can say you will need lots of patitiance to get the out of customs to many jobswoths



Lol.

I have also read of people who have simply put their dog on a leash and walked right out of the airport, pulling dog and suitcases behind them. It seems to be a fairly small chance as to whether you will be stopped by anyone, whether to view your luggage or to inquire about your pet. 

Just be sure to have the proper forms in case you are stopped.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks to both of you. I will exercise patience as my wife and I understand that during our travels we are the guests. I also have read other blogs that customs can be hit and miss. We're coming in early in the morning and who knows what the staffing levels will be.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

When I landed in Rome as an Italian citizen in 2001, my two cats who were flown as checked baggage were treated as baggage except for the two young women at customs who fussed over them the same way Italian women are known to fuss over babies. In other words they were more than welcome, no questions asked about papers, etc.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Italia-Mix, thank you. That great, but I will make sure I have all required paperwork. Really looking forward to this journey.


----------



## JLeeB (Jan 30, 2017)

panama rick said:


> Hi everyone. We finally made it. The Italian courts approved my wife's request for citizenship and we will be arriving Mar. 2. We're bringing our dog with us and as we've traveled with him internationally I'm comfortable with the administrative process. What I'd like to know about is the actual process when we arrive in Rome. He's flying as baggage, so do we pick him up in baggage claim? How diificult is customs? Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


I dont know about arriving with your dog as luggage but I do know or have read about people having a horrible time going through customs in Milan (Malpensa) and I can only assume that Rome would be similar. When my husband and I moved to Lago Maggiore about five years ago and we brought our little dog with us we used and international pet mover who did all of the paperwork and picked him up at our home before we left and delivered him to our door where we were staying in Italy. They of course knew all of the requirements and they even called us when he arrived and told us when they would bring him. It was not cheap but worth every cent to know your dog is well looked after and saved a whole lot of hassles for us. Hope this helps.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply, but your last sentence prevented me from choosing that option. The quotes I received from professional shippers in the US ranged between $3000-$4500. We love our dog but can't afford that kind of expense. Thanks again.


----------

